# So Angry



## lalena2148 (Dec 31, 2006)

I spent most of today at the hospital and thenat my folk's house. Last night, my sis (20) got into a caraccident.:cry4: She doesn't remember much, but what she does rememberthat she saw lights coming straight at her in her lane, she swerved toget out of the way, spun out, saw a tree coming, swerved to avoid thetree, and then she hit the tree on the front driver side. Her face hitthe side window. She broke 2 ribs, her jaw, her left cheekbone, herleft ocipital bone that surrounds her eye,and her face had tohave a ton of stiches from the glass. She also got stiches in her righthand. Her eye is swollen shut, but she can see out of it (thank god)but it's all bruised and purple (the eye itself). Now, I know accidentshappen and that it's the weekend of New Years, but what REALLY grindsmy gears is that the a-holes stopped, PULLED OVER to see what happened,AND THEN TOOK OFF! :growl:How could someone do that?!?! Mysis was bleeding profusely from the head and they frickin' took off?What COWARDS!! The cops know this from the tire marks on the ground.Luckily, someone called the police and they dashed right over (she wasunconscious). Now, she has to get facial surgery on Friday and it'sgoing to be 3 months until she makesa full recovery. I'm SOglad she's alive! However, I want to catch those punks, and lock themin a room w/ me, my bro (16), and my husband so we can beat the livingcrap out of them/him/her/whatever.:rant: So please, ifeveryone could say a prayer for a New Year for my sister, I wouldappreciate. And one for my parents...my bro just got in a car accidentthe night before. It wasn't as bad and he was the passenger (and hesaved the driver's life by holding her back in her seat) but he'sprobably got whiplash (slight case) and a concussion. 

Please also say a prayer that these punks will get caught! 

That's why I'm spending my New Year's Eve in today. Too many crazy drivers out.

My parents were even freaking about me going out today...I think it'sbecause (1) of what just happened (2) no sleep makes your nervesfrazzled (3) my cousin died from a car wreck when he was 23 

Man if it's not one thing, it's another.

I hope everyone has a good and a SAFE holiday.ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh my goodness. I really hope she recovers.

At least she is alive to with you guys. Prayers are on the way.


----------



## Haley (Dec 31, 2006)

What an awful thing to have happened. Your poor sister (and your poor parents!)

I'll be praying for your sister and your whole family. 

-Haley ray:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 1, 2007)

Good point...I tell people not to drive onChristmas night, the weekend before Christmas' nights, New Years Evenight, Thanksgiving night, etc. I keep my family in fromabout just before sundown on out. It's just not worth takingthe risk with how many jerks drink too much (or really, anything) andthen think they're okay to drive. When will people learn?!

All that aside...

My love and prayers for you and your family. That'shorrible...I hope things improve for you guys, soon, and my loveespecially to your sister to help her heal. Give her a hugfor all of us here on RO, okay?

Much love and hugs,

Rosie*


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 1, 2007)

OMG how terrible for your family...I hope thatyour sister recovers as fast as can be expected. What is strange isthat I was an eyewitness to an accident this afternoon. A girl made aleft turn in front of me ...her car zigzaged out of control ..she wentoff the opposite side of the curbthrough a bunch of trees anddisappeared. I immediately followed her car andhercarwas sitting on a front lawn. She was very young, andeither her brakes gave out or she hydroplaned (its raininghere) ....anyway she was all shook up but had no injuries.The driving here will be deadly tonite as it is rain turning to sleet. 

I can't believe that someone would leave your sister in that condition. I can't relate with those kind of people who only think ofthemselves.I can only imagine how you feel about the people who justdrove away..very hard to imagine people so hard and selfish. Anyway Ihope that she does aOK and recovers from such a terrible accident.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 1, 2007)

OMG! One word: Karma, and I hope it hits them bad!

Much love to you and your family. I hope your sis recovers well. ray:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 1, 2007)

Lalena, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister,and will be adding my prayers to a very fast and full recovery.Unfortunately my family was affected by a hit and run several years agoas well. My ex-sister-in-law had been walking to a bus stop afterleaving a wedding reception, and a car driven by a drunk driversuddenly came around the corner and struck her full force. Apparentlythe driver stopped, sat there for a moment, and then sped off. Someonein a nearby house saw this and managed to call police and an ambulance,but Colleen was pronounced dead at the scene. The driver turned out tobe a young guy who'd actually been at the same wedding reception...hehad been working the bar and had a few himself before leaving theparty. He turned himself in to police two days later; I never did hearhow much the entire thing affected him (as I'm sure it did), but ourfamily was devastated.

I too was left at the scene of an accident once, though it was abicycle accident, not car. I was cycling to work and another cyclist -who was actually ahead of me - was swerving all over the road. When hefinally turned off onto a side street I sped up, glad to not have himin front of me any more, when suddenly he swerved back again and struckme. I wound up flying off my bike and landed in the middle of the road(thankfully no cars were coming). He stopped his bike, said 'You okay?'then took off before I could even respond. It was a driver of a car whofinally stopped and helped me...I wound up with severe bruising andseparated pelvic bones. 

Some people tend to panic in times of crisis, unfortunately, especiallyif they realize that they were the ones to cause the accident, and evenmoreso if they were drinking. Thank goodness for the good samaritanswho are there to help when this happens....

I'll be keeping your sister in my prayers, Lalena...and despite her injuries, thankfully it didn't turn out to be worse...


----------



## binkies (Jan 1, 2007)

Your sister and your family will be in my prayers. I am very sorry that this has happened.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.

I tried to call and check on her this morning but my mom is runningaround the house getting things better for my sis (ie: making surethings are off the floor, dusting, vaccuming, etc). She's on a lot ofmeds that should take her to her 'happy place' as I told her. She wason Morphine in the hospital and now ison Tylenol w/ Codine.But, she didn't want to eat yesterday,which is bad whenyou're on such strong meds. She finally managed to eatsometomato soup. Now,my sis is propped up in a bed w/ a zip uphoody, as she doesn't want to see her face if she goes by a mirror. 

I knew she was going to feel that way, that's why before she came homeyesterday, I had removed all the wall mirrors around the house thatcould be taken down. I feel bad too because she's an aspiringactress/singer (seriously, she's done a lot of plays and the like) andI know her face means so much to that industry. We're tryingto make her avoid looking at herself until after her surgery and thenmaybe get her some counseling. I mean, your face is youridentity in a sense. My poor baby sister.:sigh

But I'm hopeful that her face doctor will help a lot. He specializes insports injuries and he's actually worked some movie stars before. He'svery qualified and said that she should only have minimal scarring.

Bassetluv, sorry to hear about your ex-sister-in-law. How awful. 

And yes, naturestee, karma will hopefully work it'sway on these people. The one good thing in this is my sis's boyfriend'sfather works for the police in that same county and he's working on thecase. 

As for me, I didn't sleep too well last night because I was so worriedabout her still. So now I've officially had 6 hours of sleep in thelast 3 days. I felt so bad yesterday too because whenmyhusband and Iwent to see her in the hospital, I almost passedout when I saw her (they can't bandage her face up).:thud: I was sosurprised because I'm only usually like that w/ shots or getting my ownblood drawn, but I went to a corner where she couldn't see me and Ialmost fell over. I felt so bad but I couldn't help it.:embarrassed:

*Thank all again for your prayers! She seems in goodspirits despite what has happened, so I think they're working. Love toall of you:hug2:*


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 1, 2007)

What horrible way to start out 2007...I didn'trealize at first that you had said that she had broken her cheekboneand other bones in her face..that is very hard to take especially ifshe wants to go into acting. There really is a lot of new methods toreconstruct her face as I watch this stuff on tv but usually it takes alot of surgery.
Bassettluv..what kind of a fool leaves a person on a bicyclelying in the street with broken bones :shock:That is reallysomething

Ialena ..the wedding reception story is really just like someone's worst nightmare....tragic to say the least


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 1, 2007)

ray: I hope she makes a greatrecovery as fast as she possibly can. I hope the facialsurgeon does a great job. Keep us posted!


----------



## RunRabbitRun (Jan 2, 2007)

That's terrible! I'm wishing you all the best to you &amp; your family.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Update!

*I just talked to my sis on the phone. She sounds better already!:happydanceShe said her face still hurts (obviously) but her meds arehelping. She broke a lot of bones in her sinus cavity, sohaving your head hurt is to be expected. She has her face consultationon Friday and a doc's appointment Monday. Her surgery will be next week(if the doc on friday gives the ok). She wants me to come and visit herthis week to sit w/ her and hang out. opcorn2

I think my mom's puppy knows that something is wrong. She actually isusually jumpy, but she only sits on the floor by her bed to keep my siscompany. She's a good girl! 

Also, my mom and dad went to go see her car to get her stuff out of it.The back window was blown out, the drivers side window smashed(obviously) , and the front passenger window was blown in (which wouldaccount for the cuts on her hand). The windshield was cracked.Apparently, they had to cut out the driver door to get my sis out andit was laying in the back seat when my parents went to pick it up. Theguy who picked up the car said she's very lucky; if she hadn't beendriving an older, sturdier car like she was, she would have been dead.

My mom also got the bill....oh man. You don't want to know what 7 hours in the ER costs you.

And her boyfriend promised her that once she gets all better, he'sgoing to take her to Disney World on a vacation. :inlove: I'mgoing to get her the Golden Tee TV game edition, as she loves the gameand can play it from her bed. :hug1

*Thank you all again for the continuing prayers! Andmaherwoman, I'll give her that hug from all of you when I see her next!I might have to just hug her legs, as her ribs are broken, but I'llcertaintly give her one* :sunshine:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh, I'm so happy to hear that she's doingbetter! And it sounds like her spirits are certainly up fromthe last time you updated, too! Wonderful! She'lldo much better than they even thought if she keeps those spiritsup. They do a lot for healing the body after such a traumaticexperience.

I'm so glad to hear that everyone's being so supportive and loving, andthat she's got a good puppy at her side, too. Puppies aresuch good support, aren't they?

Thanks for giving her that hug (though it has to be to her legs, poorthing!)...I"m sure she'll love knowing she's got soooo many people herethat are thinking about and praying for her! 

Love to you guys!

Rosie*


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm glad that she's doing better..she's lucky tohave a good family who can support her as this will most likely be along road to recovery..did she have health insurance?


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 2, 2007)

*angieluv wrote:*


> I'm glad that she's doing better..she's lucky to have a goodfamily who can support her as this will most likely be a long road torecovery..did she have health insurance?


Yeah, she's very lucky. No she didn't have health insurance. And shecan't do Medicaid either. For some reason, if you're over 19 the onlyway you can get Medicaid is if you have a child! :XShe paysher own bills, pays rent to my folks, pays for her car (well paid) anddoesn't make a ton of money at all per year, yet she still can't do it!They had bodily injury on their car insurance, but it won't covereverything. My mom talked to the financial person at the hospital andapparently if youwrite to them, you can see if they put youon a plan and may help to cover a large percentage of the cost (sincemy sis is considered low income). But, either way, it's worth everypenny to have her better and have her face fixed. 

And yes, maherwoman, puppies are wonderful! She's really helping my sisout too! My sis's bunny is also being way more snuggly than his usual,crazy self. I definintely think animals can sense these kind of things.And on a lighter note, here's a photo of their pup, and mysis'srecoup buddy,Tasha:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 2, 2007)

Aww...what a cutie! I just love those cute blue eyes! 

Wow...I hope writing the hospital like you said works out.That's rough...to have the financial things on top of it all...

I really do think animals perceive a lot more than most people givethem credit for (kinda like the general population's view of kids, too,I've found). Our boy kitty, Hobbes, comes over and absolutelywon't leave me alone until I pet him if I'm crying. It'sadorable, and so so sweet. Also, when I'm in any pain of anysort, our girl, Sunny, will come over and lay with me.Animals are very sweet, and when you treat them right, and respect themlike they should be, they really do repay the kindness!

I love that my babies come to my aid like they do...it really shows methe love that permeates my household. (And given how yourguys' animals are reacting to your sister, I would say that lovepermeates yours, too! )


----------



## missyscove (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear she's doing better. That's an adorable puppy. What kind of dog is that?


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 3, 2007)

That's great news about your sister, lalena! Ihope she will be able to have the surgery soon, and may she recoverfrom all of this fully with as little discomfort as possible. Soundslike she has a very loving and supportive family, and that can make aworld of difference. (And with such an adorable puppy by her side -with those striking blue eyes - she should be smiling again in no time!)

Tell your sister she has a ton of angel and bunny prayers going out to her....

:angelandbunny:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2007)

Ugh just reading this. Major hugs and prayers. Iwas hit by a car and had to do some of those surgeries. Not fun. Tellher the surgeries can be rough at start but that it does get better.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you missycove, Bassetluv, and JadeIcing!

missycove, Tasha is half Golden Retriever and half Siberian Husky. Andit's funny because her eyes are actually half brown, half blue. She's aweirdo but she's so much fun. I guess yesterday she actually jumped uponto my sis' bed (to which my mom freaked out) but all she did was plopdown next to her to snuggle. She didn't try to give kisses or jump onher at all! And then when she needed to go outside, she jumped off thebed, ran downstairs, sat on the floor in front of my mom, barked, andthen looked towards the door. To that my mom asked "Tash, do you needto go potty?" and Tasha barked back and went to go get herleash. She's a smart one!

And I told her about all the people and bunny prayers...she's very grateful and says thank you! 

JadeIcing, I'll let her know about the surgeries. I don't think shequite knows what to expect from them and is excited to get herselffixed, but nervous for various reasons as well.

I talked w/ my sis last night and I'm going to visit her tomorrowmorning! Her one request, she wants me to bring her a McDonald'sbreakfastsandwich! :laugh:She's sick of tomato soup and thelike, and she can actually chew now, as long as the food is cut upenough. So she wants me to bring and cut up her sandwich. She cracks meup! So we're just going to chill out tomorrow, watch some DVDs...maybetake a nap. It should be a good time.

OH! And she can partially open her left eye now! :happydanceIt's stilla little bruised but her face is already healing a little (at least thelittle cuts are). She warned me that she looks like melting because sheis just slathered on that side of her face w/ neosporin! But, it's beenhelping a lot already.

Again, thank you! :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2007)

My face was so swollen couldn't eat regular foodfor a few weeks. When I was able to eat again ate almost a whole partysize pizza by myself. The surgeries are scarey butworth it. I swear when I woke up I saw pink and blue elephants flying.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 3, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> My face was so swollen couldn't eat regular food for a fewweeks. When I was able to eat again ate almost a whole party size pizzaby myself. The surgeries are scarey but worth it. Iswear when I woke up I saw pink and blue elephants flying.


Wow that's awful! Are you feeling better now? How long did it take you to recover?

LOL...my sis would probably be excited to see pink and blue elephants flying!

She already had a funny experience in the hospital on morphine. Thehospital chaplain came in to talk w/ my parents and my sis (they wereat a Catholic hospital...btw we were raised Catholic as well). TheChaplain asked my sis if she would like communion. My sis looked at himand said "What's that?" :laugh:Ah, morphine fun! My momwasjust shaking her head.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, my mom just called and BOY does she have a story!

My mom got a back problem from work, and now has to go to a physicaltherapist. So, my mom's in there doing her exercises with the lady, whoalso had a 15 year old boy doing exercises for his problem as well. Mymom was telling the therapist about the accident when the boy jumps inand says "Was your daughter driving a Taurus?". My mom said "No, shewas in a Sable." The boy then said "I think we passed that accident onSaturday."

Turns out, the boy and his family (mom, dad and sibs) were on their wayout for bowling. They passed by my sis's car (but couldn't see her),and the dad thought it wasa police car on stake out (since itwas across the street from a house, in the woods). Then, aftercontinuing on, the mom said she had a feeling like they should go backand check on it. They turned around and found my sis. THEY were thefirst ones on the scene who called 911! The dad ran up to the house,that had very loud music on, and banged on the door. He told them agirl was hurt and they needed to call 911. The people in the house saidthey heard a bang, but just thought it was a truck that ran over apothole.

Back at the car, apparently my sis had been unconscious for approx. 10minutes and was just coming out of it. My sis was trying to touch herface and was crying, and the mom kept her calm, asking her questions,and was stroking the top of her head. They stayed till the ambulancepicked her up. They didn't leave their names. Plus, they didn't witnessthe accident and didn't see the a-hole's car that did it.

My mom was shocked. Later, the mom and the kid's 2 younger sisters camein to pick him up. The boy said to his mom "Mom, remember Erin that wesaved this weekend? This is her mom!" My mom thanked his mom. One ofthe little daughters told my mom that they prayed for my sis at girlscouts today. The mom said she had some leftover fleece from a projectand would like to exchange info so she could send Erin a blanket.

My mom told me this over the phone and my jaw was slack. How weird! :huh


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 5, 2007)

WOW..what a story..almost like a tv drama...I'msure that your sister would like to meet that family when she improves.Its really a strange "accidental " mtg.:shock:


----------



## Starina (Jan 8, 2007)

Sometimes bad things bring out the best inpeople. Good samritans are true heroes. It is great that your mom gotto thank the folks that helped your sister. I can't believe that shejust happened to meet them at therapy. 

Good luck with your sister. I can relate. I broke my leg about a yearago, 4 days before Xmas. I tore all of the ligaments in my ankle andbroke my fibula in 3 places. I haven't been able to work,bothof my jobs require me to be on my feet ALL of my shift. I have now had3 surgeries on it and am getting a 4th on Thursday. (SO watch out formy drugged out posts! :rofl

Best of luck to your sister. :goodluck



~Star~


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 8, 2007)

Best of Luck to YOU Starina on your up-coming surgeryray:


----------



## Starina (Jan 8, 2007)

My surgery isn't as big a deal as poor Lalena's sister. But thanks for the well wishes. 

~Star~


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Starina wrote:*


> My surgery isn't as big a deal as poor Lalena's sister. Butthanks for the well wishes.
> 
> ~Star~


Good luck with your surgery, Star! ray:Hope you recover soon!:hug2:

And thanks again to everyone for their prayers about my sis.

She went to the facial surgeon on Friday for a consultation. Turns outher cheekbone is worse than they thought, and is now concave in herface. She is going to need plates to reform it. She is also going toneed balloons put in to keep her sinuses inflated. Also turns out thatshe busted a tooth and that she STILL has glass deep in some of hercuts. They've been making her keep neosporin on her face to keep itmoist in an effort to raise the glass to the surface, but when he triedto get them out on Friday, they're still pretty deep in. I guess hesaid if he tried to pull them out, it would leave a worsescar. Other than that, she's looking forward to her surgery,followed by Microdermabrasion (while she's still knocked on herkeister) to minimize and buff out the scars. And the great thing isit's going to be an outpatient procedure so she came come home the sameday. She's really happy about that.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 9, 2007)

OMG your poor sister.....I know that plastic surgeons can work wonders ..such a lot to go through


----------



## Starina (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks lalena...:blushan:

I think that your sister is a real trooper. :boxingBut what can you doin her situation? You just have to hope for the best. That is awfulthat her poor face has to go through so much. They can so some amazingstuff with plastic surgery. I just hope that she doesn't notice anyimperfections, where as no one else would. That seems to happen incases of facial reconstruction. She is lucky that she has a family tobe there and make her feel better. I have a sister that is 5 yearsyounger than me I don't know what I would do without her. 



My best wishes to you and your family.:hug2:

~Star~


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 12, 2007)

I went to see my sis after her surgeryyesterday. She had two plates put into her face (one w/ 2 screws andone w/ 4) and she had a balloon put in her sinuses and over the plates.They are both inflated. She has a small tube out of the side of hermouth that runs from the balloons. It will supposedly be used to drainany blood in the sinuses and to let the plates heal. She looks like amummy because her face is all bandaged up (well more on her left, butthey have to wrap it around her face to keep it on). Other wise though,she says she feels good, besides the fact that she's back to not beingable to eat what she wants because of the tube. It's not a big tube,it's actually pretty small, but they don't want anything gettingstuffed in it. 

But she's feeling ok.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2007)

Thats good. Let her know we are all praying for her.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Update!
*
My sis and mom went back to the hospital today. She had to get herbandage dressings changed. So my mom got to see her face w/ out thebandages. She said it looks awesome! The doc even said "Wow, I did anawesome job!" and he was really proud of his work. I told my mom that Iwould totally have a confident doctor than one who would go "we'll dowhat we can." This guy said "Oh she'll have mininmal scarring if I doit". And that looks like what's going to happen! My mom said her skinis smooth! The microdermabration really helped with the little cuts(and deep cuts) from the glass. Her skin was only a tiny red, but notat all as red as even the doc figured it could get. Apparently, the docsaid she still had several deep pieces of glass in her face that theyremoved prior to the microderm treatment. My sis had said she could seesome of them sticking out a little before, but she didn't want to pullthem out (not knowing how big they were inside her skin). Anyway, shehas 2 main scars now: one running from the end of her eyebrow to thecorner of her eye and one on the edge of her chin. But, my aunt who hada very bad head scar before her wedding years ago said that she usedVitamin C serum on it and you can't even see her scar anymore. So mysis is going to use that afterward. But I am amazed at technologynowadays! It's really amazing.

My sis and I were totally joking last night to the point where I almostfell over. First, I was the only one who could understand her. Whenevershe talked, everyone else would say, "What?" and I'd interpret. Shesaid "Lauren, I didn't knowyou speak tube!" (referring to thetube in her mouth...it's only like 3cm wide but it still makes adifference when you speak) :laugh:And we were joking about how shesounds like the monster from "Young Frankenstein." She also says shefeels like the Phantom of the Opera with half her face covered. It wasa lot of fun actually. And I think she really cheeredup.:hug2:OH! And she also works at a restaraunt, and she wasjoking saying she should go back to waitressing w/ the tube in hermouth. She said "Maybe people would be so grossed out but feel bad forme, so they'd leave but give me a tip anyway!" :agree:thumbup

And JadeIcing, I've been telling her about all of you and your buns too, and she's really thankful. 

And I wanted to say get well soon to Starina, as I know she had her surgery on Thursday.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 12, 2007)

I wisht eh best for your sister. I ahte how people can be so stupid like that. My friend had a similar XP with dumb people.

She was at her friend's barn, and they were discussing a newer polebending horse int he barn...a huge tank of a gelding who was top notchin his profession. They offered to let my friend Deb take him throughthe pole pattern in the indoor arena. The horse wasn't used to womenriding him but Deb is a gret rider and horsewoman, they figured shecould handle him. And she did, that wasn't the problem. 

Turns out...the stupid stable boys were dumping out the horse's waterbuckets in the indoor arena...and it froze into patches of ice. Deb'shorse went down while running at a full gallop towards the back of thearena. The horse (who I believe was over or around 16 hands) went downhard on her leg. The horse was alright, being such a big animal, andtried to stand up...leaving Deb on the ground....and her foot itn hestirrup. She was kind of out of it but knew exactly what was goingon...and thought to herself ''oh my god if i don't get my foot out ofthere.....thats it. He's goign to take off and trample me and i'm goignto die!" Though her leg was pretty much dislocated and in terribleterrible shape...she managed to wiggle her foot half way out, and whenthe horse stood and took off, it ripped her leg free...and messed it upeven more. Her friends were already running to her aid, and when theygot there, Deb was laughing hysterically. Which was confusing forthem....what to do now? It was kind of like 
"OMG Deb are you ok!?"
"HAHAHAAHA I'm alive!!!!"

You know that saying how you gotta get back on your horse? I'll bedarned if she didn't. With a little...a LOT of help. And they ledt hehorse around the arena with her on it for a few short minutes beforeshe was in too much pain to continue. Years later she's still goingthrough surgeries to fix it but she can walk and ride.

They had her on oxycotton and a lot of ''fun'' stuff like that. Theyhad her on sooo many painkillers that she pretty much didn't even knowwhat was happening after oen of her surgeries. A bit comical in a way,but we also felt really bad for her. She wouldn't eat...they ONLY thingthey could get her to eat was cream of wheat with sprinkles. I guessthe colors made her want to eat it. 

Does your sister like sprinkles? I think rainbow sprinkles can make anybody's day.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, JAK Rabbitry. That's an amazing story! How is your friend Debdoing today?
Yes,my sisloves sprinkles! I actually got her some ice cream w/ sprinkles on it. 

However, the first food she requested to eat after her first hospitalvisit (when she could eat solidish food again) was Lobster! :laugh:Andmy dad got her some. He made 2 tails for her...and didn't realize hehad to cut it for her! She was like "how am I supposed to eat these,suck out the meat like in the movie Splash?" Finally my dad cut it forher. Other than that, her requests for food last week were : McDonald'sbreakfast sandwich, Skittles, pickles, good humor ice cream, Vanillapudding, chicken alfredo w/ linguine noodles, etc. I think it's becauseshe had to stop smoking because of the accident. She had some wickedfood cravings. I was joking with her "you know, most people LOSE weightafter these kind of accidents!" :hug2:

As for my sis 'getting back on the horse,' she seems REALLY nervous(understandably) to start driving again. But, what can you do? She'llbe better enough to return to work by April (that's what they're sayinganyway) and she'll have to drive (as everyone else at my house hastheir own cars and jobs...the boy otherwise known as my brother, hasbaseball and other school stuff) so she'll have to do it. I know howshe feels though. I had severe anxiety and couldn't drive for 2 years.Not kidding. And I didn't even get in an accident! My cousin died atage 23 from a car accident (I was almost 10 at the time). Ever sincethen, I had been afraid to drive. It just so happen I almost got intoan accident when I was 16 and then that same night, I had a very vividdream of his accident. After that, I'd get behind the wheel and trembleto the point where I'd be crying and I couldn't drive. For 2 years Idid that, then finally, I was able to get behind the wheel and do it.:dunno:Still don't know how I managed but I know it will be rough onher for a while.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 12, 2007)

Deb's fine, she still has random surgeries hereand there...that one bad one was to remove a crapload of scar tissuearound he joints and stuff. Tht's why she was in so much pain. She wasgoing mad from it. 

She just had another one but recovered quickly from it. She had it wrapped in black and gold steelers colors.


----------



## Starina (Jan 13, 2007)

I am so glad that your sister is doing better.Thanks for all the well wishes. I am doing good, but I have somepainkillers. I won't go on too much, I am kind of out ofit, but I wanted to see how your sister was. I am glad that she is notonly doing well physically but is in good spirits also. Best of luck toyou guys.



~Star~


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 17, 2007)

My sis got her tube out of her cheek yesterday.Apparently the tube that ran out of her mouth was connected to a bagthat was inflated w/ water in her cheek. Yesterday, they drained thewater and PULLED the bag out of her face by the tube. She said it kindafelt like they were pulling her brain out of her face. :faint:Soundspleasant. But, she'll be back to doing normal stuff in like 2 weeks!:happydance


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)

Yay! Glad things are progressing well.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Update!* My sis just got the ok by her doc to go out a little bit at a time. She can&#39;t be in the cold or extreme heat for too long. She also has to avoid places like malls until her immune system goes up. But she&#39;s excited to leave the house for a little while!

EDIT: I forgot to add, she can see now as well. Her eye was swollen shut before. However, they removed glass from her eye! Yes, IN her eye! They said there may be some more in there, but it&#39;s going to have to work it&#39;s way out. She&#39;s SO very lucky she&#39;s not blind!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 26, 2007)

Good News. :bunnydance:

Glad to hear she is making progress.

Rainbows!


----------



## Starina (Feb 12, 2007)

:bump

How's your sister doing?

~Star~


----------



## lalena2148 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for asking Starina! She's doing great!Her cheekbone actually matches her good one now! Her skin is still red,but it's getting better everyday.

She has another checkup on Monday w/ the Dermatologist and the Optomistrist (to see if there is any more glass in her eye). 

And now of course, it's my turn for the hospital! Joy of joys! I'vebeen having some *cough* reproductive issues that have been plaguing mefor5 years now and all the docs have said is "well it couldbe this," and not actually finding out. I'm sick of the guessing games,and now that I'm married and want kids in the future, I would like toknow what's going on with my body. So my new doc is going to dolaparoscopy and a hysteroscopy on Monday (I won't go into the details,but it's going to suck). It's a one day/outpatient surgery but it'sgoing to be painful and I'll definitely be out of work for a few days,if not a week. My husband is going to take off work all the days I needhelp, but my sis also afford to come on by and take care of me. Howsweet of her.

I'm very nervous and frightened of (1) going under generalanethesia...although it would be better than a local for that kind ofprocedure (2) the pain afterwards, although I'll probably be onVicadin, so if I'm loopy on here for a while next week,you'll know why!


----------



## Starina (Feb 15, 2007)

When I found out that I was going to have to getsurgery I was scared of going under anesthesia and not waking up. Ihave been completely knocked out 3 times now. This last time they putme under a local and I was kinda awake for the screw removal. It wasmuch better, since I tend to vomit from the general anesthsia. Just becareful and bring a barf bag for the car ride home, just incase.:vomit: Noone told me that sometimes you can get sick from it, soI am telling you.

Good Luck, for you and your sister.

~Star~


----------



## lalena2148 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well I'm back. Can't be up for a long timethough. So I had my surgery on Monday. It went well. The recovery istaking longer than anticipated, but hey, I can almost sit uprighttoday! Woohoo!I had alaparoscopy and ahysteroscopyin the same day.Funtimes.I have 2 small incisions : 1 at my bellybutton (right under) and one a little lower on my abs. The weren'tstitched by skin glued and has a skin glue patch over both. Let's justsay , even though the incisions weren't big, it is EXTREMEMELY painful!I am still on Motrin for cramping but was on both Motrin and Vicodinfor most of the week. But things are starting to heal better now. I canwalk more now and take a shower by myself, so that's really good.


----------

